# Dino Eggs re-post



## sqwib (Apr 17, 2019)

Not sure if this was posted before but couldn't find it on my home page.

* Dino (Die-no) Eggs *






Dino Eggs

My little Sister has Easter dinner every year and I wanted to do something a little different.
Bacon can even make Easter a little better.
If you like Sausage McMuffin with Egg, you will definitely like these.

You get 3 for 1 with this recipe
These do not freeze well, they get a weird spongy texture, so don't freeze them.



*Deviled Dino Eggs*

Take some Dino Eggs and slice in half remove the yolk and mix up your favorite deviled egg recipe.







 or you can pipe on a cheese spread or use that cheese in a can.







*Deviled Dino Egg Sandwich*
Lettuce, Tomato, Cheddar and Monterrey Jack Cheese with Mayo.

_My favorite of the three_.








*Prep*

16 Small eggs hard boiled
1 Package JD Hot
1 Package JD Italian
16 slices thick cut bacon.

My lovely assistant was so kind as to make these up and let me take the pictures.
We found it easier to completely remove the chubb of sausage from its package and cut into 8 equal parts














































































These were placed on the smoker and ready in under 2 hours, very tasty and very filling. These make great Deviled eggs and a pretty cool presentation as well.

Below are a few pics from Easter.











The general consensus on these were two thumbs up, even for the folks not too keen on sausage, I am gonna try a batch with ground beef in place of the pork sausage and another batch with no ground meat just a wrap of bacon.
I really Enjoyed the sandwich more than anything.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 17, 2019)

Sqwib, I'll take a basket of those eggs,they look delicious!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2019)

They look fantastic! Point for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2019)

Awesome!!
Nuff Said!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## dward51 (Apr 17, 2019)

You could baste with food coloring in water/apple juice at the end for "Easter Dino Eggs"!!!!

Great post.  I need to make these again (regular, i've not made the "easter" ones).  Thanks for reminding me


----------

